# My setup (as it happens)



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Getting a new, much larger shed delivered tomorrow, so I thought I'd start a thread to show my detailing collection being setup. I've ordered a metal locking cabinet to house all my products in the shed too.

http://www.premierlimited.co.uk/content.php

Today, new shed base sits ready, new 8 x 6' shed and 6 x 2.5' tool shed arrive tomorrow:










Once shed is up and cabinet arrived, the setup begins! Not as grand as having a garage built but will be a massive improvement for me. Getting all the garden tools like the mower, hose, etc. in their own tool shed will be great.

Once sheds are done, I am having a monobloc driveway created in my back garden where the old shed is now, and part of the back fence made into gates - I will finally have some privacy to detail in my own back garden, put up a canopy if I want etc..!

Update tomorrow once the new sheds are up!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

going to look good mate, keep us posted, ps im not sure if its my pc or not but when i click on your link it turns my screen black and i cant do aynthing with my pc ???


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

What link?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.premierlimited.co.uk/prod...?productId=203

that one


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Try it now, changed it to the main page. I ordered a standard cabinet with grey door.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

thats where my cabinets are coming from too


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

This will be a very nice :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Just one thing Rob when the sheds are in situ you won't be able to get the fencing to treat it..............better do it now  

Bryan


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Fence has been well treated recently!

New sheds arrived today ... at 7AM!!! They were built within an hour and the guys were away, they are great, twice the size of my old ones! Got to get a bag of stone chips for down the side between the shed base and path, just to finish it off. Spent this morning adding a second lock and a net curtain to the window, in case of prying eyes!

Main 8 x 6' shed:









Tool shed:









Cabinet due to arrive next week, more piccies then.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking good Rob..........now they need a couple of extra coats of sealer  

Bryan


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Similar shed to mine Rob which I keep my detailing equipment in. Cant believe they built it in an hour. It took most of the day for my father and I to build mine. 

You may wont to consider upgrading the hinges to heavy duty internals for added security.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

They built them both in around 45 mins, I suppose they do it all day every day so are very efficient! I was looking at the hinges yes, external screws are not exactly very secure, I will upgrade them or even just replace the screws with small coach bolts with smooth heads.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

No updates yet, cabinet and some shelving due to arrive this week, so once that's all in and assembled, then filled with goodies I'll post up some new pics.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Cabinet and shelving arrived today, spent this morning getting it all in and built, filling the cabinet this afternoon, here's some quick pics:




























I improved the security by replacing the screws in the hinges and hasp locks with bolts that go right through, metal plates bolted on the inside and liquid metal used to seal the nut, bolt and plate together - the only way anyone will get in is by ripping the shed apart!

I got the cabinet from here (£182.97 + free delivery):
http://www.premierlimited.co.uk/content.php

And the shelving from here (£35.19 per unit):
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/product.asp?p=070710472&r=2064&g=108

Next stage is to get rid of the old shed and have a driveway and gates built, then I can detail in peace and privacy this summer ... great!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks excellent, great place for the detailing supplies!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice! Looking forward to the gates and driveway pics!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Got most of my stuff in now!



















Found a use for an old SEAT dealer flag, keep prying eyes out!










This has made a HUGE difference, no more raking through boxes trying to find something and running in and out of the house - woohoo! I will get a garage eventually, just gotta save up for another year or two!!!


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking good there Rob.

Shall we start a new poll on how many times you have a swap around of all the gear untill you have it "right"?


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Was in Costco today and they are selling 8x8 plastic sheds for £299.00,this includes a side window and skylight along with internal shelving:thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

AR-CoolC said:


> Looking good there Rob.
> 
> Shall we start a new poll on how many times you have a swap around of all the gear untill you have it "right"?


Yes, no doubt stuff will be shifted around a bit until the most used stuff is easiest to hand!


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, if only I could get myself that organised!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

This is me finally well organised after many, many years of cleaning my cars and scrabbling around trying to find things in boxes, wardrobes, etc..!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great sight Rob!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Should get a couple of quotes for the driveway and gates this week, had a company round on Saturday measuring up etc. Work to be done in about 3 weeks time, I'll take before, during and after pics (got the before ones!).


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

At the moment I have a small collection but have the advantage of having a garage. Being a student though I am still at home so garage is very much fathers domain. Therefore I bought a build up pvc green house to keep my stuff in. Is only about 70cm wide with a depth of around 50cm but is has 4 shelves and is ideal to keep the dust off my things as it has a clear cover with zips. Garage gets very dusty due to cutting wood/plaster board and spray painting. Bargain at £9.95 lol!! Will get some pics up if you really want to see.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

post the link mate
? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Meguiars-Grit...ryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

No offense guys but what does this have to do with my setup?


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

It's a hijack !

Glad your getting the car off the road Rob...

apart from easier detailing, you'll get piece of mind from vandals.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, locked behind 6ft gates with a security light, can't wait! I always feel very self-conscious when detailing in full view of everyone, so I'll get alot more done with much more privacy. I might get some of those solar-powered garden lights to put around the driveway area too.


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

looks superb Rob, whereabouts are you in Scotland mate?:thumb:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

RobDon said:


> Yep, locked behind 6ft gates with a security light, can't wait! I always feel very self-conscious when detailing in full view of everyone, so I'll get alot more done with much more privacy. I might get some of those solar-powered garden lights to put around the driveway area too.


Be very choosey when it comes to solar powered lights mate. They really arn't that much use at all. My neighbour has them in his garden and always comments on ours because they are so much brighter. This is because we run ours from the mains supply and then through a 12v transformer.
Also, unless its been a very bright day they only illuminate for a couple of hours at best! :lol:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I know nothing about them really, just a token gesture around the new area to shed a little light, that's all.


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

I dont have as much kit as you do but i tend to keep the ''also ran's'' in the garage on shelfs and the good stuff, ie polisher, pads, and the good polishes in my bedroom !!!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Well back to square one on the driveway, builder says he can't do it as he's too busy - so I need to find another builder.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Keep looking for a new one Rob, as the sheds look great. I know what your saying about detailing when people are watching, i can almost hide my motor but when doing so can't get down one side - bugger!. 

I just do the main wash in full view then detail one side turn it round and hide it away and detail the other side, bit long winded but worth it.

Regarding the lights, forget the solar ones and get the 12v ones with a transformer. I did this mistake with the solar ones - absolute rubbish, then i installed some 12v ones and they looked brilliant (then moved house and i have no lights now!)

Rob


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

That's why I want this driveway done ASAP, means I'll be able to lock my car behind closed doors and do my thing without people gawping at me. So far no company has got back to me yet, I hate trying to find companies to do stuff!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

You not up for doing it yourself Rob? Maybe people on here would be able to give you advice on what to do?

You could spend the money you save on more products!!:thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Wouldn't know where to start m8, I've never laid bricks, slabs, etc. in my life and wouldn't have a clue how to convert a fence into gates! I'd rather pay someone to do it properly and not have it fall apart after 6 weeks!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

RobDon said:


> Wouldn't know where to start m8, I've never laid bricks, slabs, etc. in my life and wouldn't have a clue how to convert a fence into gates! I'd rather pay someone to do it properly and not have it fall apart after 6 weeks!


I suppose...........don't want it falling on the car mid detail...:doublesho

Can the people that laid the slabs for the hut to sit on not do the whole area for you? Or is that the people that have pulled out?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

You've given me an idea, cheers m8!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Big thanks to Donnyboy, I contacted the company that did the slabs for the shed and they can do the driveway and gates for me, in about 4 weeks time - woohoo!!! Price is roughly what I expected, driveway will be monobloc pattern, gonna be awesome.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

RobDon said:


> Big thanks to Donnyboy, I contacted the company that did the slabs for the shed and they can do the driveway and gates for me, in about 4 weeks time - woohoo!!! Price is roughly what I expected, driveway will be monobloc pattern, gonna be awesome.


Glad I helped mate....

With any luck you'll have some good weather by then, for them doing it, and you using it. :buffer:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, really looking forward to it now, they said it would only take them 2 days to lay the drive and do the gates.

Long overdue long detailing sessions will commence soon after the work is done!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

New driveway and gates scheduled to be done in the first half of May, so not long now.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Well things got underway today, cutting the rear fence and preparing the area etc.. Driveway will be finished tomorrow, new gates due to arrive any day after that.

Old shed removed, area ready:









After work today:









Can't wait to park my car there and lock it behind 6ft gates - very soon! :thumb: Still got to treat the fence and tidy the garden etc. but it will all be done within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

That looks really good !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Its looking great, ill bet you will feel a lot better with the car locked up behind the gates


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Just make sure you angle the slide the right way


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Willdo!  Driveway has been finished today, once the concrete is set for the new posts etc. the gates will be fitted, anytime from Friday onwards.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks good, wont be long now!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great! You'll be able to detail in peace now


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Driveway and gates all finished now, just got to treat the gates to protect the wood and match the fence and then I'll post up some pics, awesome feeling being able to drive in and lock the gates being the car - private, secure and out of sight from passers-by ... !  :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Finally finished treating the gates, all finished now.



















Happy with the end result, well worth it!


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

stunning and the cars not half bad either


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks great Rob.:thumb: 

The car must look great at dusk with the garden lights on....nice


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice job, whole area looks really tastefully done. Just need a gazebo for sahde now lol


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

That looks very very nice. Love the lights. will help show off your motor at night.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent job mate! well worth it


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thats looks very well done.  Cool outdoor lamps - very showroom/MotorShow stylee, just need a rotating platform now

Nice looking ride btw:thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind comments, Homebase had a 3-for-2 offer on the solar garden lights so I got 6 for 4, give off a nice glow at night.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very posh!, we all expect some nice detailing pics now your hidden away!.
Nice to be able to do things on a car without everyone asking what you're doing.

Rob


----------

